# Nitnem Or Sehaj Path



## Dilemma (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi
My husband and I are both working and we just get time to do our nitnem daily. We both want to start Sehaj Path at home to thank babaji for blessing us with a child. But since we both are working, doing Sehaj Path would mean reducing our nitnem.
Kindly clear my confusion. Shall I start Sehaj Path as it is our inner wish to do so or shall I give preference to doing my nitnem daily and think about Sehaj Path only if we have extra time.


----------



## Treks (Jul 1, 2017)

Ji

If you and your husband are khalsa, you need to keep doing your nitnem.  Anything you can read for sehaj paath, even if it's just one panna per day, would be good.

If you're not khalsa, you have some flexibility to do sehaj paath instead of nitnem, or substitute some nitnem banis for some pannas of SGGSJ.  But if you already have a good nitnem routine, don't put it in danger just for the sehaj paath.  The routine is very important.

This is just my opinion.  Best wishes for solving your dilemma.


----------



## ActsOfGod (Jul 10, 2017)

Dilemma said:


> Hi
> My husband and I are both working and we just get time to do our nitnem daily. We both want to start Sehaj Path at home to thank babaji for blessing us with a child. But since we both are working, doing Sehaj Path would mean reducing our nitnem.
> Kindly clear my confusion. Shall I start Sehaj Path as it is our inner wish to do so or shall I give preference to doing my nitnem daily and think about Sehaj Path only if we have extra time.



If it is your inner wish to do so, then by all means kindly begin sehaj paath with full intention of keeping your daily Nitnem intact. Have faith and do not worry about not having enough time for both. You have heard that if a Sikh with pure heart takes one step towards Guru Sahib, then Guru Sahib will take millions of steps towards the Sikh. Everything will resolve itself in your favor. Do not let timing or scheduling prevent you from reading the Divine Sacred words. Begin today, do Ardaas to Satguru Ji and everything will work out and you will find that you will have plenty of time for both Nitnem and Sehaj paath to your hearts content.

Guru kirpa karan,
[AoG]


----------



## Original (Jul 13, 2017)

Dilemma said:


> New Hi
> My husband and I are both working and we just get time to do our nitnem daily. We both want to start Sehaj Path at home to thank babaji for blessing us with a child. But since we both are working, doing Sehaj Path would mean reducing our nitnem.
> Kindly clear my confusion. Shall I start Sehaj Path as it is our inner wish to do so or shall I give preference to doing my nitnem daily and think about Sehaj Path only if we have extra time.


I'm delighted with your day-to-day performance and outlook to Sikhi. Definitely commendable in all aspects save understanding. The predicament you're in is not a dilemma but an opportunity to understand your guru [SGGSJ] more intimately and thoroughly.

The relationship between Sikh and Guru is founded on love. If that'd be correct then how and why a dilemma ? Unless of course, it's the workings of the mind, which in my view is the case.

Theoretical reasoning that underpins the nitnem doctrine is not to deter the Sikh from daily reciting and remembering Akal Purakh but to encourage and energise him/her to a complete fulfilment of all aspirations. Grab therefore the opportunity to perform sehaj pa'rth on top of your daily dues.

Trust Waheguru to see it through !

God bless


----------

